# Ryobi Carnelian



## Solman (Sep 26, 2007)

So I was going to ask if anyone has had any experience with the Ryobi Carnelian... but then I stumbled across an article on google:
http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/rycar.html

"This reel is absolutely disgusting. I never used such a word to describe a reel before, but the Carnelian truly lowers the bar to new depths... I am declaring this reel the single worst reel I have ever tested in my life, and I'm moving on. "

But but... aww, I wanted a sexy new reel.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow!! Alan Hawk certainly takes his reviewing seriously!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

That is possibly the best reel review I have ever read.

edit: This dude is seriously thorough on all of them


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I reckon that reel LOOKS pretty damn good! I think I had a pair of Ryobi reel way back in the early '80s, loved them, click release spools, rear drag. Replaced them with Penns only because I couldn't get the little plastic anti-reverse dog thingie. Oh well, now I've found love again with my new quantum baitcaster.

Seriously though, I didn't read the report, just a few of the pics, wouldn't you find little irregularities on any brand of reel? Did he just get a lemon?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting Solman
Great reviewer, worth bookmarking. http://www.alanhawk.com/


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> I reckon that reel LOOKS pretty damn good! I think I had a pair of Ryobi reel way back in the early '80s, loved them, click release spools, rear drag.


My first reel was a Ryobi. That was about 85 or 86. Parts of it are still lying around my parents shed somewhere.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

First time i have ever seen a real reel review!

That is incredible detail, and presented in a truly professional way.

I wonder however, if any or all reels were subject to this scrutiny, whether or not they would show such failings. Are reels well made generally? That is the question that makes me feel uneasy :?

Cheers all andybear :?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

wasn't ryobi carnelian in star wars?


----------

